# Reformed Church search in/near the Baltimore, MD



## irresistible_grace (Feb 2, 2011)

My sister-in-law is seeking a church in the Baltimore area. She lives near John Hopkins, has a very young child, and really wants to be at a church that is serious about God's Word (has Bible Studies & Sabbath School etc.). I spent hours online searching for Reformed Church and this is the list I plan to give her on Friday when I see her. 

*TRINITY REFORMED PRESBYTERIAN CHURCH* 
(RPCNA) in Beltsville, MD 
COLUMBIA PRESBYTERIAN 
(OPC) in Clarksville, MD
AISQUITH PRESBYTERIAN CHURCH 
(PCA) in Parkville, MD
LOCH RAVEN PRESBYTERIAN CHURCH 
(PCA) in Baltimore, MD
ABBOTT MEMORIAL PRESBYTERIAN CHURCH 
(PCA) in Baltimore, MD 
TRINITY CHURCH (Reformed Baptist) in Joppa, MD
PROVIDENCE REFORMED BIBLE FELLOWSHIP 
in Northern Baltimore (whatever that means)

If you are a communicant member of any of the above churches OR would like to recommend another church in her area, I would greatly appreciate your feedback. _What brought you to that church? Why did you join? Are the members welcoming to Christians who've never been to a "Reformed" church before? etc._


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 2, 2011)

How'd you miss New Song Church (PCA) or Faith Christian Fellowship (PCA) ? New Song is my first recommendation. FCF is my second. Aisquith is my 3rd. I've heard good things about all three (never visited Aisquith though). 

Trinity Ref Bap is a GREAT church, but she'll be driving around 30+ miles to get to it. 

Someone on here is part of a church plant in south Baltimore from the PCA.

Staphlbob is pastoring a small church in Parkville/Cub Hill.

If she's willing to put 15 miles on the car, she can drive out to Columbia and/or Marriottsville. Chapelgate Presbyterian (PCA) is out there and is pretty much what you're looking for (they have a school). 

City of Hope (PCA) is in Columbia as is Hope Christian Church (not pca, but more MacArthur-ish). Good, solid people at both, family oriented, explicitly reformed and not afraid of telling the truth.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not familiar with churches in that area. And it looks like you have done your homework already.

You might also want to research through the North American Presbyterian and Reformed Church member denominations page:
Member Churches - NAPARC for a broad view of biblical, reformed churches.


----------



## MarieP (Feb 2, 2011)

BlackCalvinist said:


> How'd you miss New Song Church (PCA) or Faith Christian Fellowship (PCA) ? New Song is my first recommendation. FCF is my second. Aisquith is my 3rd. I've heard good things about all three (never visited Aisquith though).
> 
> Trinity Ref Bap is a GREAT church, but she'll be driving around 30+ miles to get to it.
> 
> ...


 
Trinity Reformed Baptist is now Trinity Church- they still link to the 2nd LBCF as a doctrinal statement, but they've joined Acts 29 and have a contemporary and a traditional service, so they've shifted pretty dramatically: "In the past few years we've rebooted Trinity Church. Prior to the reboot we were theologically accurate but somewhat insular and out of touch with real people in the real world. Since the reboot we’re still biblically rich but we’re also seeking to be missionally effective (disciples who make disciples) and culturally accessible. We’re got a ways to go but good things are happening." Acts 29 Network: Seattle, WA

There is a group meeting in the Baltimore area under the current oversight of Chuck Vuolo, a name many of my Baptist brethren probably know from his work witnessing among the Amish. The group is New Life Community Church, and several men from my church have gone to preach there a few times: New Life Community Church


----------



## Edward (Feb 2, 2011)

BlackCalvinist said:


> New Song Church (PCA)



What I read on their "Theology, doctrine and other good stuff" page didn't look bad, but I'd be concerned about a couple of things from their home page:

"New Song uses the model provided by the Christian Community Development Association (CCDA) in serving our community. The core tenants of which are known as the 3 R's...relocation, reconciliation and redistribution." 

"Keeping It Real"


----------



## EKSB SDG (Feb 2, 2011)

I am familiar with Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church in Beltsville and highly recommend this congregation. I have heard the pastor preach a number of times. You can hear him here: SermonAudio.com - Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church 

I also know a number of the members of the congregation and some of the church officers. They are a solid group of saved sinners. I know that if I lived anywhere near there, that's where my family would be.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 3, 2011)

Scott1 said:


> You might also want to research through the North American Presbyterian and Reformed Church member denominations page



That's where I started my search! 

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




EKSB SDG said:


> I am familiar with Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church in Beltsville and highly recommend this congregation. I have heard the pastor preach a number of times. You can hear him here: SermonAudio.com - Trinity Reformed Presbyterian Church
> 
> I also know a number of the members of the congregation and some of the church officers. They are a solid group of saved sinners. I know that if I lived anywhere near there, that's where my family would be.



Thank you so much. I'm a little partial to the RPCNA myself! We drive 45 minutes to get to First Reformed Prebyterian Church in Durham, NC.

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------




Edward said:


> "Keeping It Real"



Thanks! I appreciate it.

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




BlackCalvinist said:


> Trinity Ref Bap is a GREAT church, but she'll be driving around 30+ miles to get to it.



We drive 35+ miles to get to First Reformed Presbyterian in Durham, NC every LORD's Day (with the exception of this LORD's Day we are visiting Berkshire Reformed Presbyterian in Housatonic, MA 715+ miles to get there) 

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




MarieP said:


> Trinity Reformed Baptist is now Trinity Church- they still link to the 2nd LBCF as a doctrinal statement, but they've joined Acts 29 and have a contemporary and a traditional service, so they've shifted pretty dramatically: "In the past few years we've rebooted Trinity Church. Prior to the reboot we were theologically accurate but somewhat insular and out of touch with real people in the real world. Since the reboot we’re still biblically rich but we’re also seeking to be missionally effective (disciples who make disciples) and culturally accessible. We’re got a ways to go but good things are happening." Acts 29 Network: Seattle, WA
> 
> There is a group meeting in the Baltimore area under the current oversight of Chuck Vuolo, a name many of my Baptist brethren probably know from his work witnessing among the Amish. The group is New Life Community Church, and several men from my church have gone to preach there a few times: New Life Community Church



Thank you SO MUCH!!! 
I would love for my sister-in-love to worship at Trinity RPCNA but she's Baptist through 'n' through. 
Trinity Church (2nd LBCF) sounds like it might just be a great fit for her.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 3, 2011)

MarieP said:


> There is a group meeting in the Baltimore area under the current oversight of Chuck Vuolo, a name many of my Baptist brethren probably know from his work witnessing among the Amish. The group is New Life Community Church, and several men from my church have gone to preach there a few times: New Life Community Church



Chuck will be preaching at Fourth Friday Fundamentals in May (he was scheduled for FFF for this past weekend, but we had to reschedule because of snow and he was unable to make the new date). 

Fourth Friday Fundamentals

Speaking of which, another VERY solid MacArthur-like church (small) is my friend Derek's church - Believer's Chapel of Baltimore. 12 W. 22nd St. Baltimore, MD. Derek's a member here (has been doing most of the preaching duty as of late since the senior pastor has had some health problems). He doesn't log on much to PB, but he's showing his head over at LDM a bit more. His screen name in both places is Redeemed.

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




Edward said:


> BlackCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > New Song Church (PCA)
> ...



What's wrong with outreach to the community ?

And what's the context of 'keeping it real' that brought out concern from you ?


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2011)

BlackCalvinist said:


> What's wrong with outreach to the community ?
> 
> And what's the context of 'keeping it real' that brought out concern from you ?



1. I didn't say that there was anything wrong with outreach to the community. I am concerned about the CCDA model. It's sounds a lot like what the social liberals in the church were churning out in the 60s. 

2. Buzz phrases like 'keeping it real' always put me on my guard. It does have more than one meaning in the Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Feb 4, 2011)

My daughter and son-in-law are members of Trinity RPCNA in Beltsville. I have had opportunity, on a couple of pastoral issues not related to my daughter and her family, to deal with the session of Trinity. I have found the men to be delightfully concerned with taking their office seriously, and serving Christ to the best of their considerable abilities in it. I can recommend the Beltsville Church.


----------

